# How To Softmod The Original Xbox



## WiiFit_Guy (Mar 25, 2015)

*Xbox Guide*



*Contents*
Introduction
What you need
The SoftMod Preperation
The Softmod
After Softmod
Install A Bigger Hardrive
FTP
Games
QWIX
Updates/Changelog


*Introduction*

I decided to make an Xbox Softmod guide to help others and share my knowledge that I came across and my experiances. I found this method to be the easiest for me and less risky. I also want to give my tips and tricks and basically an “Updated Guide” for 2015. The scene is still alive to this day of this writing with homebrew and emulators.
Why would you want to soft mod your original Xbox? Homebrew apps, Media Center, Emulators, dongle free DVD and ability to installer a bigger Hard Drive for media and backup your Xbox games (Makes loading a lot faster for some games like GTA SA). You can also download DLC content to streaming TV Shows on XBMC. The possibilities are endless and opens a new door.
The method I will use is using a Softmod Installer Deluxe 5.12. You can use other methods like the “Hot Swap” method or “Action Replay”.

Special thanks to DinohScene, FAST6191, Sicklyboy, retrofan_k, and dilav for providing me with information as I was in the softmodding process and answering the questions I had.

*What you need:*



Spoiler



·An Original Xbox with D:1.00.5960.01. (You can use Halo 2 and load up the game to get the updated Dashboard.)
·An Xbox dongle port to female USB cord.
·An Exploit game such as Splinter Cell (The First one), Mechassult or 007 Agent Under Fire. Apparently the Splinter can be greatest hits or regular first version. To be safe try to get the first version.
·A USB stick (Must be 4GB or under) – This is a hit or miss. I wanted to use an ipod nano but it didn’t seem to work when I injected the files. But it did work when I transferred my Halo 2 saves. Check here for compatibilityhttp://www.biline.ca/xbox_flash_list.htm.http://www.xbmc4xbox.org.uk/wiki/USB_Mass_Storage_support_in_XBMC_for_Xbox
*Also very important*: Make sure you backup your USB Stick, since it will get formatted to FatX so they Xbox can read it. After if you want you can do a format on windows for your USB Stick to Fat32 ect and put all your personal Stuff back in. After you are done softmoding you can FTP files over. Though you can use your USB as a memory card also if you plan on leaving it as FatX.

*Here is the software that you will need for the softmod:*
·Xplorer360: This program on the PC is used to inject files from the PC to your USB or Xbox Memory Card
·Softmod Installer Deluxe: Is a program found on the internet to softmod your Xbox with a Dashboard along with some apps such as DVD2Xbox and XBMC (Media Center For Xbox).



*The SoftMod Preperation*

*Warning:* All your personal Settings from the *USB Stick* will be erased from the Xbox if it is able to erase it and convert it to* FatX. Make Sure to Backup the USB Stick!*



Spoiler



*1- You first need to have a formatted USB stick*. To do this insert your USB Stick in the Xbox dongle port to female USB cord. From there it should say “The memory unit you inserted isn’t working correctly. It has been erased.” Now you got a working FatX USB Stick.
*2-* Put your new FatX USB stick in the computer. You will receive a message from Windows saying “You need to format the disk in drive (E:, F:, G: ect.) before you can use it. Do you want to format it?” The reason being is because Windows doesn’t support FatX. Click “No”
*3-* Start Off by Opening the *Xplorer360**. *Go to drive à Open à Hard Drive or Memcard
*4-* If you done it correctly you should have a “Partition 0” showing on the left side. If you get an error saying “Couldn’t find FatX drive ect.”, that means your USB stick wasn’t properly formatted to FatX.
*5-* You should have a SID installer along with the game save exploits already in your computer now. (There is a SID Installer and SID Installer USB. The USB version has XBMC in it so you can watch Movies, TV Shows and have it installed for you when you are done with your Softmod.)
*6-* Click on your “SID512.Installer.USB” or “SID512.Installer” and then double click on UDATA. You should get a string of numbers (mine was 21585554). That is basically the gamesave ID. From there drag and drop the folder to the “Partition 0”.
*7-* Do the same with the Splinter Cell exploit. Click on Splinter Cell, then click on UDATA and then drag and drop the folder with numbers to the “Partition 0”.
*8-* After you can go to *“Drive”* à *“Close”.* And then safely eject your USB Stick.
*9-* Now you can go to the Xbox and plug your USB Stick inside.
*10-* The SID Installer and Save Game Exploit should show up. Now want you want to do is *copy the SID Installer and Save Game Exploit to the Hard Drive.*
If you notice, you can’t copy the folder right away when you highlight the bigger logo. *You must highlight the right side in order to copy it to the Hardrive.*

*11-* Once both the SID Installer and save data exploit of your game is on the Xbox hard drive, *you may now turn on your Xbox with the game exploit in the DVD disc drive.*
*12-* Now here it varies for which type of game you have. Though what you need to do is basically load up the save file (For splinter cell it’s called Linux). And Voila! You will be redirected to the softmod menu.



*The Softmod*

You will be presented with a Menu with a title “Softmod Installer Deluxe V” along with the following menu options:
·Backup/Restore Features
·Install Single Boot Softmod
·Install Dual Boot Softmod
·Settings
·Saves Manager
·File Manager
·Reset FTP
·Reset Network
·Restart Xbox
·Turn Off Xbox




Spoiler



*1-* What you want to do is go to the first option *“Backup/Restore Features”.*
You will now be presented with the following sub menu options:
·Create Eeprom Backup
·Create MS Backup
·Create C drive Backup
·Restore MS Backup
·Restore C drive backup
·Delete MS Backup
·Delete C Drive Backup
Select and Click “A” on Just *“Backup Eeprom”.* You should get the following message “Backingup ”
Then select “Back to Menu”
Then Select “Backup/Restore Features” again.
*2-* This time select *“Create MS Backup”.* You will be shown the following text “This will back up your C Drive to the E:\Backup\MS. Please note that your previous backup will be lost, and will abort if a softmod is found on the C Drive. Continue?”
Select “Yes” and once that is done you will be presented to the main menu.
*3-* Now comes the actual softmod installation. You have two choices here. You can either do a*“Single Boot Softmod”* or *“Dual Boot Softmod”*. I think the Dual boot softmod is the best option because you have the choice to boot your Xbox to the original Microsoft Dashboard with the “Eject button” when turning on the Xbox. This makes it a more safer option is anything ever goes wrong with the regular startup boot of the softmod. So if you select “Dual Boot Softmod” make sure you install the “Hacked Dash/MS Dash” in the next window.
*4-* Next you have a choice of “Virtual C + Eeprom”, “Virtual C + Eeprom for HD” and “Virtual C + Eeprom for RGB”. I chose the second option because I have the component cables and an HD TV. Though you can still configure HD with the first option.
*5-* Then you will be presented on which dashboard to install. Either EvoX or Unleash X. I suggest*UnleashX* and most of the Xbox scene rather UnleashX because it is overall better with the ability to FTP and copy games within the dashboard itself.
*6-* Once you select the dashboard of your choice you will now be presented with the following window: “The installer is now checking to see if you have a valid Eeprom and MS backup.” Select “Yes”.
*7-* Then you will receive the following text: “Press A to check if your MS Dash is 5960. If you get a Rename error, please install a single boot softmod and proceed to use AID to format your C drive and re-install the MS Dash.
*Select “OK”.*
Then it will say “Installer check- All requirements Pass. Continue Install?” *Select “Yes”.*
Now the softmod will begin to install. Please be patient. The shadow C may take some time and look frozen, that is normal. Just be patient, it will install.
*8-* You will now get to the following window of text “Install- The first part of the softmod has been completed. You must shut down your Xbox, remove any DVDs, and restart to complete the installation. Do you wish to shut down now?”
Select *“Yes”.*
*9-* Now your Xbox will shut down. You must take out your exploit game out of the disc drive or else the Xbox will boot the game inside if it is left there instead of the final process of the softmod menu.
What you do is press the “Eject button” and take out the exploit game (Do it fast) and wait for the softmod menu to appear.
*10-* You will see the softmod screen. It will say “SID will now proceed to install the final part of the softmod. Once the install is finished, your xbox will restart and will be ready. Press “A” to proceed”.
*Final Step:* After this you should be presented with the UnleashX dashboard. Congrats! You have successfully softmoded the Original Xbox.








*After Softmod*

Congratulations, you softmoded your original Xbox. Now there is endless things that you can do with the softmod. You can watch DVD movies without the dongle, FTP media and games over to your xbox, install a media player that lets you view media and stream TV shows and play emulators. You can also run a linux program through DVD or run it as an app.

Below is the stuff you can do and to help you out after you successfully softmodded your Xbox.


*Install A Bigger Hardrive*

You can install a bigger harddrive which is a great asset compared to the stock 8-10 GB drive that comes with the Xbox. You can backup more games and movies and your emulators without worrying about the small GB storage of the stock hard drive. I recommend you use an app called Chimp to do this. For Xbox Version 1.6 users, you should use the Chimp 2618 version because other users have reported bugs with other versions when upgrading their hard drive.




*FTP*

Once you have softmoded your Xbox, you can use the UnleashX dashboard to FTP. FTP is File Transfer Protocol. Your PC can transfer files to your softmoded Xbox. This can include games. Apps, media ect.
Other apps can FTP as well, such as DVD2Xbox and XBMC. I suggest to put the IP address as static on UnleashX. Next you can log in your favorite FTP client and enter the same IP address as the Xbox and the username and Password is both “xbox”. (All lowercase).
I don’t usually like installing programs that seem sketchy, or signing up for programs I know I won’t use in the future. That’s why I have used windows explorer to FTP. Here is a link to show you how to FTP using windows explorer: http://forums.afterdawn.com/threads/ftp-to-your-xbox-using-windows-explorer-internet-explorer-firefox.491832/

Another good program I use is called Fire FTP. It is a Firefox add on and I would recommend it greatly! No installing to the hard drive, no (.exe) files, and no sign up required.

*Bridge A Connection*
If you happen to have your Xbox not close to the router, you can use a PC to connect online. What you need is to plug an Ethernet cable from your Xbox and laptop/pc. Next what you want to do is go into your network connections. You can achieve this by typing “View Network Connections” and clicking on “View Network Connections”.
Now you can basically bridge your Wi-Fi/Internet and the Ethernet port where your Xbox is connected to get a bridged connection. Once you are done transferring files or using the internet for the Xbox, make sure you disconnect both the Ethernet connection and Internet/Wi-Fi connection so you don’t fry your connections. Once both connections are done, you can delete the “Bridge connection in your viewed Networks”.

*FTP without Internet:*
If you have limited Internet, what you can do is use a crossover cable so that you can connect your PC/Laptop with the Xbox. No internet required.
Though another solution I found is if you don’t have a crossover cable, you can use a regular Ethernet cable RJ-45.If your laptop is made within the last 10 years, chances are you have a MDIX port which the computer will decide what is needed if an Ethernet cable or crossover method should be used.
What you need to do is your Network Connections 

 Click on properties for local area connection 

 Click “Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4”) 

Properties.
You will see a window box with the general tab. Click *“Use the following IP address”.*
From there let’s say your IP for the Xbox is 192.168.0.2, you can use 192.168.0.3 and when you press tab your subnet mask should be automatically set to “255.255.255.0”.
Click “OK”. Congratulations, you can now FTP without the internet.




















*Games*

You can use DVD2Xbox to Backup your games to either your Harddisk or Samba Share. Just select “Copy DVD/CD to Harddisk” or “Copy DVD/CD to Samba Share”.
Next select where to copy your game (E:\ or F:\)








*QWIX*

Use Qwix to transfer game iso from your computer to an Xbox.
Basically to start, open up the program. Then go to *“Add”* à *“New Connection”.*
You must fill a description, use something like “iso” or something similar.
Then for the Xbox IP, fill in your Xbox IP located in the bottom right hand corner of your dashboard.
Login and Password is both “xbox”, all lower case.
Make sure you check *“Use Passive FTP”.*
Then do *“Test Connection”* à If it says “Test Successful” then click “OK”.
Now you can basically just *“Browse”* for your iso, then select the folder in where to transfer the iso to your Xbox.
Then select *“FTP Upload All”*. If successful, you should get the following message “Task Completed successfully” along with additional info about the iso file.



*Emulators*



*Updates/Changelog*


----------



## Buleste (Mar 26, 2015)

O.k. I have a problem.

My USB is able to be used by my XBox and it formats and I can transfer saves from the Hard drive to the Flash drive. I can use Xplorer360 to add the SID and Save files for 007:AUF but ehn I put the flash drive back in the Xbox I cannot see any signs of the SID exploit or the Save files to copy them to the hard drive. I've tried under Win 7 x64 and also under Win XP x86. I've even tried using the Action Replay software but when I tried dragging and dropping the SID and save files into that they came up as not valid save files.

Can anyone help?


----------



## WiiFit_Guy (Mar 26, 2015)

Buleste said:


> O.k. I have a problem.
> 
> My USB is able to be used by my XBox and it formats and I can transfer saves from the Hard drive to the Flash drive. I can use Xplorer360 to add the SID and Save files for 007:AUF but ehn I put the flash drive back in the Xbox I cannot see any signs of the SID exploit or the Save files to copy them to the hard drive. I've tried under Win 7 x64 and also under Win XP x86. I've even tried using the Action Replay software but when I tried dragging and dropping the SID and save files into that they came up as not valid save files.
> 
> Can anyone help?


 

I had this problem before. I was using a formatted ipod nano in fatX. I was able to inject the files in Xplorer 360. But once I connected the ipod to xbox, the files wernt showing. 

The only solution I can think of is to get another compatible USB. Also apparently a PSP works if you have one. 

Good luck! 

PM me if there is anything else.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2015)

I dun want to crash yer party but..

http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-softmod-your-xbox-with-action-replay-for-dummies.381910/

Imho, I'd add some images with it.
Just a wall of text is more confusing for people that don't know what their doing then a wall of text with some images.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Oct 8, 2015)

This is a great guide. I've been looking for some updated info for current times as I have 4 old original Xboxes laying around I've been meaning to convert into something usable. I do have one question, 3 of my old Xboxes DVD drives are screwed up. I think I can get one of them to read discs by opening the drive manually after removing the cover (all 3 won't open automatically) but the other two don't read discs at all. I understand I may be able to use the hotswap method, but my desktop doesn't have a PATA connection on it to connect to the hotswap. I do have a SATA to PATA adapter, but I'm unsure if #1- I'll be able to unlock the HDD without being able to copy an audio CD track to the hard drive. #2- if the Xbox hotswap soft mod will recognize the PATA drive hooked up to the SATA port. 

Anyone with experience with a situation such as this?


----------



## WiiFit_Guy (Oct 9, 2015)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> This is a great guide. I've been looking for some updated info for current times as I have 4 old original Xboxes laying around I've been meaning to convert into something usable. I do have one question, 3 of my old Xboxes DVD drives are screwed up. I think I can get one of them to read discs by opening the drive manually after removing the cover (all 3 won't open automatically) but the other two don't read discs at all. I understand I may be able to use the hotswap method, but my desktop doesn't have a PATA connection on it to connect to the hotswap. I do have a SATA to PATA adapter, but I'm unsure if #1- I'll be able to unlock the HDD without being able to copy an audio CD track to the hard drive. #2- if the Xbox hotswap soft mod will recognize the PATA drive hooked up to the SATA port.
> 
> Anyone with experience with a situation such as this?



Thank you! Honestly, I would go with the method I mentioned because it is the most safe. All you need really is a compatible usb and an Xbox dongle port to female USB cord (to insert the Usb stick). You can go online to buy these two items. And maybe if youre lucky you may have a compatible usb, therefore only needing the dongle like what happened with me. 

Though if you read up on it from the internet, I'm sure you can find a good hotswap guide and put it to use. But again, its risky.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Oct 9, 2015)

WiiFit_Guy said:


> Thank you! Honestly, I would go with the method I mentioned because it is the most safe. All you need really is a compatible usb and an Xbox dongle port to female USB cord (to insert the Usb stick). You can go online to buy these two items. And maybe if youre lucky you may have a compatible usb, therefore only needing the dongle like what happened with me.
> 
> Though if you read up on it from the internet, I'm sure you can find a good hotswap guide and put it to use. But again, its risky.



Thanks for the reply! I did some research last night and this morning.  I've discovered that according to most sources, Xbox DVD drives are all interchangeable with one another. I have already ordered the female USB controller adapter, and have the SID and Xplorer 360 ready to go as soon as the items come in. I have an old 2GB flash stick I'm going to try to use for the mod, so depending on how that goes I may try to pick up a cheap one from the store. So right now the plan is to follow your guide and mod all 4 of them using the one working DVD drive I have.

I also have found a guide to repair most issues with the original Xbox so I may apply some fixes from the guide to try to bring back up the 3 bad drives I have. Wish everyone luck, I've got a lot of work ahead of me for those fixes! :/

Edit: for typos. My phone doesn't like me


----------



## WiiFit_Guy (Oct 12, 2015)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Thanks for the reply! I did some research last night and this morning.  I've discovered that according to most sources, Xbox DVD drives are all interchangeable with one another. I have already ordered the female USB controller adapter, and have the SID and Xplorer 360 ready to go as soon as the items come in. I have an old 2GB flash stick I'm going to try to use for the mod, so depending on how that goes I may try to pick up a cheap one from the store. So right now the plan is to follow your guide and mod all 4 of them using the one working DVD drive I have.
> 
> I also have found a guide to repair most issues with the original Xbox so I may apply some fixes from the guide to try to bring back up the 3 bad drives I have. Wish everyone luck, I've got a lot of work ahead of me for those fixes! :/
> 
> Edit: for typos. My phone doesn't like me



No problem. Best of luck. Don't be discouraged if the USB doesn't work though. The Xbox is very picking for USB compatibility. Here is a list that are compatible.  http://www.biline.ca/xbox_flash_list.htm

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask. There are a lot of Xbox homebrew gurus here on GBAtemp.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok, so I got my stuff in the mail today, and I'm working on it now. I tried 2 usb sticks, both weren't mentioned on the list you linked to earlier. The 2Gb doesn't do anything. Screen flashes every few seconds and that's it after I plug it in. The 4 gig I have gave me the 'may be damaged' warning. If I unplug it and plug it back in, xbox recognizes it. So I tried loading the save and the payload, but xbox doesn't recognize any content on the card at all. I can't copy anything because it doesn't show up.

I know what my problem is, I don't have a compatible flash drive. Time to look for one somewhere. I really don't want to order one online and have to wait to get it in the mail, so I may shop around in town for a minute and try to find a small one on clearance. Hope it works  

EDIT: After calling the 2 local general stores (Walmart and Meijer) I find out no one has less than 8gb in flash drives now :/  time to ask some friends. I did put a bid on a 256mb Lexar drive on eBay. If all else fails, I'll just wait for that one. (also edited for typos. Phone hates me, so does the English language)


----------



## WiiFit_Guy (Oct 14, 2015)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Ok, so I got my stuff in the mail today, and I'm working on it now. I tried 2 usb sticks, both weren't mentioned on the list you linked to earlier. The 2Gb doesn't do anything. Screen flashes every few seconds and that's it after I plug it in. The 4 gig I have gave me the 'may be damaged' warning. If I unplug it and plug it back in, xbox recognizes it. So I tried loading the save and the payload, but xbox doesn't recognize any content on the card at all. I can't copy anything because it doesn't show up.
> 
> I know what my problem is, I don't have a compatible flash drive. Time to look for one somewhere. I really don't want to order one online and have to wait to get it in the mail, so I may shop around in town for a minute and try to find a small one on clearance. Hope it works
> 
> EDIT: After calling the 2 local general stores (Walmart and Meijer) I find out no one has less than 8gb in flash drives now :/  time to ask some friends. I did put a bid on a 256mb Lexar drive on eBay. If all else fails, I'll just wait for that one. (also edited for typos. Phone hates me, so does the English language)



Awwe man you really weren't lucky this time. I used a duracell 4gb usb. Though didn't I tell you don't get frustrated with the USB compatibility? You have nothing to worry about, it happens and its the Xbox's fault. USB less then 4 gb are getting harder to find. I wish you best of luck on ebay, and that usb should work. Also, maybe you can try an sd card to usb reader? I heard those work as well.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Oct 16, 2015)

Success! I tried a whole lot of USB drives that weren't successful and ended up having to order one online. A couple verified to not work were:

-DanElec 4gb
-microcenter 1gb
-Sandisk Cruzer mini 4gb

The one I found to do the trick is beautiful, and is readily available in droves for cheap on eBay. 

-Sandisk blade 4gb SDCZ50-004G

the refurbished is on eBay (that's what I used for a little under 4$. Amazon has new for around 5$.  Now, I'm off to load up my stock HD with stuff


----------



## WiiFit_Guy (Oct 17, 2015)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Success! I tried a whole lot of USB drives that weren't successful and ended up having to order one online. A couple verified to not work were:
> 
> -DanElec 4gb
> -microcenter 1gb
> ...


Happy Modding! The world is your oyster and there are lots of stuff you can do! I love the emulators, I find you have more control then the Wii homebrew emulators.


----------



## synce (Nov 28, 2016)

Great guide, modding was relatively easy but changing the HDD has been pure hell. I had to jerry rig the slave using my PC's PSU since I didn't know I'd need a molex splitter and after 5-6 cloning attempts on 2 different SATA drives I've given up and ordered an old IDE drive, which may or may not work because apparently nothing is guaranteed with this console.

This is the SATA to IDE board I used and I *don't* recommend it since all I got was error code 13 after every cloning attempt despite one reviewer saying it worked for them.

FWIW my Xbox is version 1.0 

*UPDATE: *New IDE drive works perfectly. All in all the mod ran me only $40. I recommend anyone reading this to just go for an IDE drive and save yourself potential headaches with SATA converters.


----------



## codezer0 (Dec 26, 2016)

Will you be going over the process for using the hot-swap method as well?

What about for resolving Xbox errors for soft-modded systems?


----------



## wiiLike2Hacks (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for the guide - just picked up a Xbox from the Goodwill and will use this to help me setup.


----------



## wiiLike2Hacks (May 29, 2017)

I got around to softmodding my system, no problem  Question about upgrading the HDD: I've got a brand new HDD coming in the mail and was wondering about formatting. Should I be formatting the HDD (through my Windows PC - and in what format) prior to doing the xbox upgrade, or will that all take place during the Chimp procedure?


----------



## WiiFit_Guy (May 29, 2017)

wiiLike2Hacks said:


> I got around to softmodding my system, no problem  Question about upgrading the HDD: I've got a brand new HDD coming in the mail and was wondering about formatting. Should I be formatting the HDD (through my Windows PC - and in what format) prior to doing the xbox upgrade, or will that all take place during the Chimp procedure?


When I got my HDD, I left it all to Chimp. I did not use my PC.


----------



## FrostFusionHero (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for the nice tutorial!

I am also about to softmod my Xbox and I think this tutorial is very easy to perform it.

But before I am going to softmod my Xbox, I have some little questions which I want to clearify before:

I would like to backup my save files, I have them over 15 years I guess. After the softmod, can I move my save files back again to my console or is there a risk for bricking my console (because these save data are made before the softmod and it may could occur an error or something)?
If so, do I have to do this over the normal Xbox dashboard or do I have to do this with the UnleashX? Is this also possible with my music list?
I could live without the save or music data, but it would be still neat to have them after the softmod (you know, memories when I was younger ^^)

I would like to install it as "Dual Boot Softmod". When I press the power button, it boots the normal Xbox dashboard, but when pressing the eject button it boots the UnleashX (Softmod). This is actually good so, but my question is: Am I still allowed to use the normal Xbox dashboard and playing games like I never softmodded my Xbox or does it have any risk for example something like saving the game or an error that could happen in the game and due of that the console could brick?
Or should I only use the UnleashX when softmodded and not touching the original dashboard?

Is it ok when I install "Virtual C+Eeprom for HD", even when I am not using the "HD mode" right now? Because I am probably using in the future the "HD Mode" (or not). Am I still able to play games with the original Xbox wires?

Am I still able to play games via cd player in UnleashX? I mean it is written "Launch DVD", but it also could mean to play only a movie right?

I also would like to change the hard disk. Does it matter what size my new hard disk is? I still have to buy one, but I am just being curious. 
Does it matter if it is for example something like 500 GB or even 1 TB?
Let's say I would not find a new (never used) IDE HDD hard disk but only a used one, which the old user would still have his old data on it (for some reason): 
Do I have to format the hard disk first by myself or does chimp2.4 do that for me? I know it is a detail, but I just want to do the correct way.

I guess you can't use a HDD with eSata, even when I would use an adapter and also an SDD would never work to use, right?

After the installation with softmodding and hard disk change, can I remove "SID 5.11 Installer" and the "SID5 Splinter Cell PAL" from the Xbox save files or are these still needed for some reason? What about then playing Splinter Cell again?

Can you play *all* Xbox games on the UnleashX? Or is there a compatibility list?
 
Excuse me for all these questions, but I want to make everything clear before softmodding my Xbox ^^
(Maybe we can extend this tutorial with a FAQ, for example with my questions and maybe other infos)


----------



## wiiLike2Hacks (Jul 19, 2017)

I put my answers into your quote ;P Keep in mind I only softmodded my system not too long ago but it's been buttery smooth since (and I've added SO MUCH to it). Hope my answers help somewhat. Oh and if you're having a hard time finding a compatible thumb drive, grab this cheap one off ebay. I went through three drives at had laying around with no luck, but I can confirm this works (and is located in the US, so no long wait time).


YoshiBoy80 said:


> But before I am going to softmod my Xbox, I have some little questions which I want to clearify before:
> 
> I would like to backup my save files, I have them over 15 years I guess. After the softmod, can I move my save files back again to my console or is there a risk for bricking my console (because these save data are made before the softmod and it may could occur an error or something)?
> If so, do I have to do this over the normal Xbox dashboard or do I have to do this with the UnleashX? Is this also possible with my music list?
> ...


----------



## FrostFusionHero (Jul 19, 2017)

wiiLike2Hacks said:


> I put my answers into your quote ;P Keep in mind I only softmodded my system not too long ago but it's been buttery smooth since (and I've added SO MUCH to it). Hope my answers help somewhat. Oh and if you're having a hard time finding a compatible thumb drive, grab this cheap one off ebay. I went through three drives at had laying around with no luck, but I can confirm this works (and is located in the US, so no long wait time).



Hi wiiLike2Hacks

Thank you very much for your answers ^^!

I am very satisfied with your answers  
Your answer helped me to do the next step: *Softmodding my Xbox*!
In my opinion I think your answers to my questions really makes sense.

It makes me happy to know, that I still can use my old save files. For my music list I just delete them. I can put them later back again 
By using the old dashboard and the new one, it's really cool. So I can still have the old good feeling starting up the original dashboard but I also can make new experience with my new dashboard.

I will only install "Virtual C+Eeprom", since like you said, I can install the "HD Mode" later when I need it.

I actually never played Halo 2 Online, I only heard that it is very epic and cool. I didn't know, that people are still playing Halo 2 online. (Thanks to the modders / hackers who provides the server for that ). Thanks for that information, I am even more excited about softmodding my Xbox.


Unfortunately I still have to wait for my "Xbox to USB adapter" order, but it shouldn't take any longer until I got it 
For the HDD, I will check out if I also can find a Seagate Barracuda just like yours . Otherwise I will check the hard drive compatibilty list.
And for the thumb drive, I first will check out my thumb drives first (maybe they also work), otherwise I will just buy your provided thumb drive from your link.


Again, thank you very much for your help !
I don't know if I am going to softmod my Xbox in the near future, but I will inform you when I have done it.


----------



## wiiLike2Hacks (Jul 20, 2017)

Glad I could help. Once you've modded your Xbox, I'm sure it'll have a permanent place under your TV


----------



## FrostFusionHero (Aug 5, 2017)

wiiLike2Hacks said:


> Glad I could help. Once you've modded your Xbox, I'm sure it'll have a permanent place under your TV




As promised I will inform you when I softmodded my XBOX:

I finally did it !!
I have UnleashX on my XBOX and I also ended up using a "*WD1002FBYS*" 1TB HDD by using a "*DeLock 62510 Converter*" Adapter. I also had to use a 80 wire IDE cable because 1TB and upward you have to use one (not often, but usually). 

Thanks to *XBpartitioner-1.3* I could set my partions table correct so I could use my ~1TB ( I had to use F: and G: partition, other wise I would not use the whole harddisk, but anyway). 

I also will put some Emulators with Roms !

I am so happy I can play my old good XBOX games again .

Thanks again for your help !!


----------



## wiiLike2Hacks (Aug 5, 2017)

Awesome! 1tb should serve you well (I still have a ton of space left over on my 400gb). If you're a fan of Neo Geo, I've uploaded a complete collection over at a certain iso zone site.

Just head over to the Xbox emulators download section (it'll be found under the "H").


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 7, 2017)

I do wonder if anyone that's got access to it, has ever put an SSD in an original Xbox. I have to wonder just how much of a bump, if anything, it would give for load times.


----------



## |<roni&g (Feb 5, 2018)

Ran into a problem.
I didnt get the Splinter Cell ejected in time for the second part of the softmod, and now when i try to launch SID from the "linux" save the game just reboots.
Tried several times and cannot get back into the sid menu to try the softmod again and the "second part" of the softmod would not start after i failed to remove the disc (stuck drive).

Do i have any options or is this Xbox finished?

EDIT: Managed to get back into the softmod menu by having the disc out and somehow it just worked. But it didn't automatically carry on with the softmod and when i went to do "Dual boot" i got the rename error i didn't get the first time. Installing single boot now, will attempt dual again after


----------



## |<roni&g (Feb 5, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> Ran into a problem.
> I didnt get the Splinter Cell ejected in time for the second part of the softmod, and now when i try to launch SID from the "linux" save the game just reboots.
> Tried several times and cannot get back into the sid menu to try the softmod again and the "second part" of the softmod would not start after i failed to remove the disc (stuck drive).
> 
> ...


EDIT2: Still cant install dual boot due to "Last action Rename" but standard should be good enough.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 16, 2018)

I got this cheap card reader, I plopped an old 2 GB SD card in it and it worked for my Xbox  

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/for...2u0MLgx&transAbTest=ae803_5&priceBeautifyAB=0

Still waiting on Amazon for Splinter cell but just wanted to let people know some cheap card readers might work even being USB 2.0? (Probably just try anything USB to be honest, worst case scenario it doesn't work.) 

Loading save files on now in anticipation lol


----------



## reddragon105 (May 20, 2018)

Just softmodded my Xbox using this tutorial and everything works fine except for the fact that I went for a dual boot setup but I can't boot into the original dash - both power and eject button cause the Xbox to boot into the UnleashX menu. I tried installing again but the problem persists. Any way I can fix this?


----------



## BasedStickman (Jul 10, 2018)

A possible solution if you don't have a working USB drive:
A lot of people have had luck using "DriveDroid" on Android phones and emulating an 8*m*b card(apparently the 64mb one messes up).

This is what I did since I have no < 8gb drives. It requires a rooted phone.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 10, 2018)

So I understand there's a build of xboxhdm that will boot up from a USB flash drive. Can someone help me figure out which one that is? I want to set aside one that I can drop in for fixing up and doing the hot-swap mod with consoles I can find around here.


----------



## BasedStickman (Aug 8, 2018)

I don't have any < 8gb drives, but my GF has 4 of the things. 1 2gb, and 3 4gb. None of them work. An OCZ Rally and two other 4gb(all ocz). Plus a "sandisk" that I suspect is an Ebay fake. But anyway, they all show up in the XBox, but it says the same thing "The memory unit you inserted isn't functioning; it may be damaged"

I suppose if you don't have a rooted phone(required for DroidDrive), you absolutely have to buy one of the SanDisk drives. I even tried formatting the OCZ Rally with USB FatXFormatter and it doesn't work. Using the corruption method has no impact. And the dev log lists 100% Sandisk cards.


----------



## bigkp4ever (Nov 19, 2018)

I attempted to soft mod my xbox using these files and steps, but I had an issue creating my ms backup.  It had an error message and then said rename.  I'm sure this is a basic issue, I'm new to this and trying to figure it out.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 19, 2018)

What file does it want to rename?
If possible, rename the backup folder to Backup 2 or something.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Apr 18, 2019)

Is this one up to date?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello.

Yes.



> Last edited by WiiFit_Guy, Dec 31, 2018





Spoiler: A little Overview:



There are still more methods today.

One of the easiest is the Save Game Exploit.
You need:

- One of this games:
      - A original Splinter Cell Game (the first one).
      - A original James Bond 007: Agent under Fire' (Platinum versions may not work.)
      - A original Mech Assault
      No matters if they are NTSC or PAL

- The appropriate "Save Game"
        - please search for "Softmod Installer Deluxe" 
It includes PAL and NTSC saves.

- The Windows Tool "Xplorer360" - to transfer the SAVE GAME to the USB STICK.

- An USB Stick of small size (64MB up to maybe 512 MB).There is no 100% List of what Sticks works or not.

- An USB to XBox cable like this: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B008R4D4WC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
To transfer the SAVE GAME from the USB STICK to the XBOX

Thats all you need.


----------



## WiiFit_Guy (Apr 20, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> Is this one up to date?



Mostly yes. I will also say to take a look at the xbox subreddit on reddit. They have lots of info there as well. Here is a update list of all the apps. https://www.reddit.com/r/originalxbox/wiki/index


----------



## Darth Meteos (Apr 21, 2019)

WiiFit_Guy said:


> Mostly yes. I will also say to take a look at the xbox subreddit on reddit. They have lots of info there as well. Here is a update list of all the apps. https://www.reddit.com/r/originalxbox/wiki/index


I managed to fry my xbox and the hard drive i bought for upgrading it, because I'm a special person 
I'll probably get another one eventually, but for now, not sure if this thread can help me.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Apr 21, 2019)

WiiFit_Guy said:


> Mostly yes. I will also say to take a look at the xbox subreddit on reddit. They have lots of info there as well. Here is a update list of all the apps. https://www.reddit.com/r/originalxbox/wiki/index



The very FIRST thing you need to do is figure out which version motherboard is in your Xbox, and if it's below 1.6 find and pull off the clock capacitor. Otherwise, it could leak acid on your motherboard and destroy the whole Xbox:
http://myoriginalxbox.weebly.com/capacitor-removal.html

Also, using this method, any hard drive you throw in your Xbox will have to be "locked" to work with your motherboard's eeprom. If you have a motherboard older than 1.6, you can do a "TSOP Flash." This is a very good thing to do, because otherwise if your hard drive dies and you don't have a backup of your EEPROM your Xbox is basically a brick, and can only be fixed by using a modchip.

Also, I believe there are other, more up-to-date "installers" available. I find it more convenient to use XBMC as my dashboard rather than Evox or UnleashX, but that's a personal preference.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Finally, if you don't have one of the exploitable games for the Xbox, you can also mod it using a computer with an IDE interface and XboxHDM. Look up the Xbox Hard Drive Swap Trick for details.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RHOPKINS13 said:


> Also, I believe there are other, more up-to-date "installers" available.



Look up " JCRocky5's softmod"


----------



## BasedStickman (Jun 2, 2019)

Mentioning my SD experience, I forgot to cover the game disc fun:
So Mech Assault works for one - and *only* one exact version. The serial number on the inner disc has to be "#MS0230*1L*". The one I bought was not a Platinum edition, but the serial number was "#MS0230*8L*". Only the very first run of Mech Assault works(there were about 300,000 out of over 2 million sold). So your odds on EBay of getting it unless specifically marked as "#MS0230*1L*" is piss poor.

007 Agent Under Fire is a similar treasure hunt. It seems as though all non-Platinum versions work - and *some* of the Platinum ones do(but not all). 14485*1*7 is confirmed to work, 14485*2*7 is confirmed not to work on any version of SID.


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (Jun 4, 2019)

BasedStickman said:


> Mentioning my SD experience, I forgot to cover the game disc fun:
> So Mech Assault works for one - and *only* one exact version. The serial number on the inner disc has to be "#MS0230*1L*". The one I bought was not a Platinum edition, but the serial number was "#MS0230*8L*". Only the very first run of Mech Assault works(there were about 300,000 out of over 2 million sold). So your odds on EBay of getting it unless specifically marked as "#MS0230*1L*" is piss poor.
> 
> 007 Agent Under Fire is a similar treasure hunt. It seems as though all non-Platinum versions work - and *some* of the Platinum ones do(but not all). 14485*1*7 is confirmed to work, 14485*2*7 is confirmed not to work on any version of SID.


I have 4 or 5 copies of each of the games that work for soft modding. I bought them years ago when I was modding xboxs. I thought maybe I would lose or break some, and they were super cheap. Maybe I should try selling a few on ebay.


----------



## WiiFit_Guy (Mar 23, 2021)

Sethtimus Prime said:


> I have 4 or 5 copies of each of the games that work for soft modding. I bought them years ago when I was modding xboxs. I thought maybe I would lose or break some, and they were super cheap. Maybe I should try selling a few on ebay.


For sure! Would help people out.


----------

